# First grouse/ mudbat hunt



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Hit the woods for about four hours today. First spot was a total bust. Two hours of hunting woods that are quickly becoming overrun with olive (useless weed). Moved about a half hour away and started working some nice looking woods with a nice understory of hawthorn/ viburnum/ greenbriar. I though I heard one slip off about hundred yards in. Wasn't real sure since I was all tangled when it happened. Worked a few hundred yards farther and found this little guy.







[/IMG]
Headed back out and moved down the road a few miles to work some bottomland in search of woodcock. Flushed zero! Anybody finding any? I thought for sure they would be around with all the rain and cool temperatures we've had.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

nice job....good looking lab too, reminds me of my old dog.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats to you and your pup. Thats a good photo.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

We hit some swamp edges Thursday looking for woodcock. No points or flushes. It's possible they're around but dispersed due to abundance of soft ground. Congrats on the grouse.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

MUDBAT  Love it haven't heard that one before! congrats on the grouse.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nice bird i am to fat to chase them


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work! is a mudbat a wood cock?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> Nice work! is a mudbat a wood cock?


Yes.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome pic of the truck bumper thats 5 more than my all time total:S you must be one hell of a shot!!!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

That's not my truck. I found the photo on the web. I think as long as I can remember the limit has been three. So, that may be two guys bag. When I lived in the north country the limit was 5 grouse and only 3 woodcock. And the closest I ever came to a double limit was three grouse and three woodcock. 

Any RGS members on here. I'd like to talk to the DOW to see if I (we) could get permission to assist or spearhead some habitat rehabilitation. That autumn olive scourge is decimating our woods and leaving them valueless, for hunters and the state. This weed has choked out all the young timber in spots and has spread to lands I've never seen it.

While I only grouse hunt a handfull of times a year in Ohio. I'd be willing to spend three times that much time in the field working to improve the habitat that could save the few birds our state has left.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Is autumn olive poor grouse habitat? Do they not eat the fruit? I've heard of the stuff, but do not know much about it. Can anyone give me more? Did a quick google search on the stuff but couldn't find much info pertaining to grouse.

We don't have any at our Hocking land as far as I know, but there is definately sections of multiflora rose and grape vines. I've flushed grouse from here before. Our woods is probably only 30 years old. Lots of saplings with some nice sized white oaks intermixed. Probably left behind during a select cut.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

autumn olive is great grouse habitat/food.. great job on the grouse


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

littleking said:


> autumn olive is great grouse habitat/food.. great job on the grouse


Just not when it's the only plant for acres. The fruit is not availible year around. It shades out all forbes on the forest floor. And the tight branching of it and honeysuckle is believed to limit woodcocks ability to escape predetors.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job. I did jump a woodcock last weekend here in Guernsey Co. First one I&#8217;ve seen in years, at least in the fall or daylight. The autumn olive here may grow a little different. It only seems to show up in open areas, and it seems to take a few years of the land being idle before it gets going. When it does however, look out. If seems like it should be better habitat that it is, but the only thing I notice enjoying the berries are cardinals and song birds.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> First one Ive seen in years, at least in the fall or daylight.


That's funny you mention that. One of my go to yote spots is loaded with woodcock during the return flight in spring. For hours after dark they launch their mating flights. Has to be dozens in the area. Same spot is empty during fall. Oh well, at least I know they still exist.


----------

